
Coronavirus: Spain nationalizes all private hospitals - ZeljkoS
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-spain-nationalises-private-hospitals-emergency-covid-19-lockdown-2020-3
======
Centrino
Nationalization is bringing something under public ownership. What Spain does
is bringing them under public authority, but not under public ownership. The
term “nationalization” is not correct here IMHO.

------
RareSoft
How does nationalising work in the real world in a scenario like this? What
happens to the private facility owners?

~~~
fgonzag
It's temporary. The United States and tons of countries have done it before.
Central planning helps allocate resources more efficiently in times of crisis.

------
bryanrasmussen
that is the first smart non-obvious move I've seen someone do. (off the top of
my head, there might have been other ones that skipped my mind)

